# [...]: www.online-fahrpruefung.com



## Kex2006 (1 September 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin wie alle hier auf so eine blöde Seite reingefallen. Hab mir auch schon die tollen Tipps durchgelesen. Nur habe ich jetzt eine Frage, ich glaube ich war nämlich noch dümmer, der Preis ist nämlich recht ersichtlich unter dem Anmeldeformular genannt.. natürlich "kleingedruckt".. aber eigetnlich nicht wirklich versteckt.. natürlich auch so da man runterscrolen muss... 
meine Frage ist jetzt halt ob genau diese Seite mit dieser Darstellung des Preises auch unter die Seiten fällt also unter : "Preis ist nur verteckt dargestellt" und ich versuchens sollte das auszusitzen?!?!
Gibt es jemanden der genau bei dieser Seite schon erfahrungen gemacht hat???
Lieben Gruß und hoffe auf schnelle Antwort
KEX


----------



## physicus (1 September 2008)

*AW: [...]: www.online-fahrpruefung.com*

Hallo!

Wie bist Du auf diese Seite gestoßen?
Über einen Link in einer Mail, als Suchergebnis, oder hast Du die Adresse eingetippt? Da kannst Du durchaus auf unterschiedlichen Startseiten gelandet sein.
Außerdem kann die Webseite geändert worden sein. Wie viel Zeit ist inzwischen vergangen?

Wichtig ist nun einmal, dass Du Dir Gedanken über die alte dubaianische Beduienregel machst: "Keine Webseite ist in Stein gemeisselt. Layouts werden öfter als Unterhosen gewechselt"

Die Preisangabe steht UNTER dem Anmeldebutton. Gemäß einigen Urteilen gilt das als überraschend und der Vertrag ist somit wirkungslos. 

Die Adresse ist mal wieder in UK. 


Alles in Allem sieht mir das nach einem 08/15-Problem aus. Zur Behandlung: Katzenjens Standardmedizin:



katzenjens schrieb:


> 1) Das lesen:
> Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de
> 
> 2) Das schauen:
> ...




Der ÖAMTC bietet einen kostenlosen Test an
Führerschein Simulation

LG
P


----------



## Ghost 2007 (27 Februar 2009)

*Spamwelle www.los-fahrn.net*

Heute morgen im Posteingang:

Spam mit Direktlink auf w*w.los-fahrn.net. Weiterleitung auf w*w.online-fahrpruefung.com
Gerade erstellt, schon wird gespammt (Creation Date: 17-feb-2009) :wall:

Übliche Aufmachung wie all die anderen [zensiert]-Seiten. Preisanzeige auf der 'Einstiegsseite' - wie üblich- nicht vorhanden. Weiter durchgeklickt habe ich mich aber nicht.

Falls es schon einen Thread über diese Band gibt, bitte tackern...

Gruß
Ghost


----------



## Eniac (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: [...]: www.online-fahrpruefung.com*

Schnell wirksame  Gegenmassnahmen


Eniac


----------

